# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Tiến độ đóng tiền dự án căn hộ 110 cầu giấy ra sao

## ailopdiu

suất ngoại giao 110 cầu giấy như chúng ta đã biết là một trong những dự án đáng quan tâm nhất 2017 .Vào đầu năm 2017 sẽ ra rất nhiều đợt mở bán và điều tất nhiên xung quanh dự án là được rất nhiều giới đầu tư quan tâm tìm hiểu kĩ và đặt ra nhiều câu hỏi nhưu : Chủ đầu tư dự án 110 cầu giấy là ai ? Đơn vị xây dựng dự án ? Ngân hàng bảo lãnh tài chính chung cư ?..v..v..và tiến độ dự án chung cư 110 cầu giấy khi nào hoàn thành cũng là vấn đề hết sức đáng quan tâm.

Nếu biết được tiến độ dự án cầu giấy center point thì người mua sẽ có một kế hoạch tài chính chuẩn xác để có thể an tâm hơn khi quyết định mua căn hộ chung cư 110  cầu giấy. Với bất kì dự án nào cũng vậy khi biết được tiến độ người mua sẽ dự toán được dòng tài chính của mình đảm bảo cho việc chi trả diễn ra tốt đẹp.

Được biết từ đơn vị xây lắp số 2 ( Hacinco ) thì vào khoảng đầu năm 2018 dự kiến sẽ hoàn thành và bàn giao nhà cho khánh vào quý 2/2018 .Với tổng diện tích đất 55000 m2 thì sớ căn hộ dự kiến là 360 căn với 36 tầng ,trong đó có 7 tầng thương mại sẽ là nơi thích hợp để giới đầu tư đáng quan tâm đến .

Tiến độ dự án căn hộ 110 cầu giấy được đưa ra theo căn cứ theo tiến độ xây dựng nên rất đảm bảo. Khi công trình được hoàn thành xây đến đâu thì khách hàng mới phải vào đóng tiền đến đó, không sợ trường hợp khách hàng mà đã vào hết tiền rồi mà dự án vẫn chỉ đang xây dựng ở tầng 10, 11 hay thấp hơn.

Hotline 0912 986 686 website : hanoitower.vn

----------

